# Looking for a specific kind of Russian Classical



## WinterRoad (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello,

I've recently been getting into Russian classical music. I've explored some of Rachmaninoff's solo piano works, Tchaikovsky's 4th and 5th symphonies, Shostakovitch's string quartets in addition to random searches here and there on youtube. While I'm listening to all this I'm obviously trying to pay attention to the totality of the music as much as possible but there's this nagging part of me that's searching for a particular sound.

The best way I can describe it is a majestic, folkish simplicity, almost magical. The closest I've gotten to being able to describe this feeling is in Georgi Sviridov's "Snow Storm" Suite or parts of Tchaikovsky's "Seasons". Does anyone have any recommendations/ideas that fit this kind of sound? I get the feeling that sometimes what I'm looking for is a Russian caricature that I've heard in movies, TV shows and video games, but surely these composers must have been inspired by actual Russian compositions to achieve their sounds?

Here are some links to give you a ballpark idea of what I'm talking about:





Georgi Sviridov - Waltz "Snowstorm"





Sviridov - The Snowstorm (Some may recognize this from the "Metal Gear Solid series," but apparently the MGS composers had no idea??)





Pletnev: Tchaikovsky June: Barcarolle

And here's some examples of Movies/Video Game composers who achieve a "Russian" sound:





James Horner - Enemy at the Gates - Tania





Sean Murray - Call of Duty: World at War - Russian Theme

So are there any truly Russian (or who knows, maybe other Eastern European) compositions that reflect these kinds of feelings and atmospheres more authentically?

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Try Rimsky-Korsakov's _Christmas Eve_ suite; it might have the quality you're looking for.

Also, the _Enemy at the Gates_ snippet you posted bears a pretty striking resemblance to the main theme from _Schindler's List_, which isn't "Russian," but you might like it.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

WinterRoad said:


> The best way I can describe it is a majestic, folkish simplicity, almost magical.


That probably is the best way to describe it - I might also add the word "haunting" along with magical.

Prokofiev: Troika - very Russian





Borodin: Polovtsian Dances - very folkish





Dvorak: Song To The Moon - haunting (Czech, so Eastern European, but definitive "Slavic" flavour to it)





Not sure if I should continue with more, since I like all of Russian music, so might jump into music out of your description...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

assumptive suggestion:


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

graaf said:


> Dvorak: Song To The Moon - haunting (Czech, so Eastern European, but definitive "Slavic" flavour to it)


Czechs insist they are _central _European!


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

bassClef said:


> Czechs insist they are _central _European!


And they are, I got carried away by WinterRoad's mentioning of Eastern Europe. I'd say Slovaks are too, East starts with Ukraine and Belarus in my book.


----------



## WinterRoad (Feb 10, 2011)

Meaghan:

Korsakov's suite is fantastic. The harp section from ~3:48-6:17 is perfect.





And you're right about Schindler's List and Enemy at the Gates; the resemblance is uncanny. I wouldn't want to call this majestic or folkish though. Definitely melancholic and contemplative.





graaf:

Prokofiev's been on my listening list but I've yet to explore his works. His Troika was very interesting, if you have other recommendations by him (folkish or not, i don't mind) I'd love to hear them.

The Borodin Dances were impressive. Do you know of any works that are similar but perhaps a bit more subdued? Perhaps an orchestral suite or chamber work?

The Dvorak song was definitely haunting. Not the exact quality I was looking for but interesting in it's own right.

norman bates:

I heard that waltz after listening to the more 'serious' Shostakovitch and find the contrast amazing. Definitely a great piece!

Thanks for the responses and recs everyone. If anything else should come across your minds, I'm all ears!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Have a listen to Rimsky-Korsakov's _Suite from the Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_:






Another suggestion would be _A Night on Mount Triglav_, also by Rimsky-Korsakov, but I couldn't find a video for it.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like you've got plenty of R-K recommendations, but you should really listen to his Russian Easter Overture if you haven't already; it's one of my favorites and uses Russian hymn and chant melodies as well as very light, sparkling, "magical" passages.


----------



## WinterRoad (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed reply; I haven't had the chance to properly sit down and listen to these.

Fsharpmajor: thanks for the Korsakov recs. That Suite was awesome. I'll have to track down a recording of Mount Triglav!

Meaghan: Thanks again for even _more_ Korsakov. All these pieces are exactly the kind of sound my ears have been blindly craving, haha. Some parts of the Russian Easter Overture remind me of Ralph Vaughan Williams, especially when the violins play pentatonic melodies. Love the powerful ending as well.

Think I'm going to track down as much Korsakov as I can and explore the Russian "Five" in the future. Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

WinterRoad said:


> Fsharpmajor: thanks for the Korsakov recs. That Suite was awesome. I'll have to track down a recording of Mount Triglav!


Here's a review of the CD I have:

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=12631*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You seem to like Russian music, and music related to _the seasons_? The Seasons? (hint hint)


----------



## WinterRoad (Feb 10, 2011)

Fsharpmajor: Thanks for the link. I'll add that CD to my purchase list!

Huilunsoittaja: The only Russian music I've recently discovered relating to the seasons is branded with a number... 37 to be exact. . I have been on a Russian kick these past winter months indeed!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

WinterRoad said:


> Huilunsoittaja: The only Russian music I've recently discovered relating to the seasons is branded with a number... 37 to be exact. . I have been on a Russian kick these past winter months indeed!


Then here's something that may be new...






While winter still lasts...

Take special note to the long flute solo... one of my favorite parts.


----------



## WinterRoad (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, more Seasons hahaha. Thanks for the Glazunov, I better get all this listening in before that pesky spring returns!


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)

It sounds like you are really getting into the Russian Nationalist composers. I don't blame you as I like them a lot myself. You mentioned wanting to hear some chamber works. Well, that's not something the nationalists normally liked to do but there are a few examples. The best such example IMO is Borodin's 2nd string quartet. Check it out. I find the 1st and 3rd movements particularly moving.






Also, you MUST listen to some Mussorgsky. Pictures at an Exhibition is probably his most famous work. You can find both his original solo piano version, and the Ravel orchestration of it. A few other composers have orchestrated it as well.


----------



## WinterRoad (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi wingracer,

Sorry for the delayed reply! I wasn't aware of the nationalists' preference for larger scale works. Guess I got too caught up in the beauty of the pieces recommended to realize. Good to know though! And thanks for the Borodin Quartet. Moving piece indeed! I'll have to listen to his other quartets as well.

I've heard a couple of versions of Mussorgsky's "Pictures" (including Emerson Lake & Palmer's version haha), now that's a majestic piece for sure!

On a related note, I found this neat Russian instrument called a gusli. Essentially a zither, in this video the performer plucks the strings in addition to tremolo picking some parts, reminding me of a balalaika. I love the resonance and tone of the instrument. It screams cabin getaway.





And here's a gusli with piano accompaniment:


----------

